# Seattle fish stores?



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone know any good fish stores in Seattle? And good food? I might be going there tomorrow.


----------



## red (May 5, 2010)

The only one I've been to is right by the stadiums.. I don't know the name or address.. lol..

All I remember is them having 100 bettas in cups.. 

This probably didn't help much.. Just a fyi about a possible store near the stadiums


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you allowed to bring fish/corals/etc across the border? I've been hoping to do an order from Coral Morphologic for ages but they don't ship to Canada


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

You can't bring coral or live rock into canada without Cities permits.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Try Clark Feed n Seed near Blaine on the way down or coming back


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Clark feed and seed in Bellingham is definately worth stopping at.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

You can bring fish across the border though. Not sure about saltwater fish though.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I concur, Clark's is a cool shop in a neat little area in "downtown" Bellingham. At first I thought I got the wrong place, thinking it was a tackle shop or something....part of it is...bags of feed, etc. But on one side is a wonderfully well maintained shop crammed to the rafters with products and dozens and dozens of tanks of fish. It's just one of those stores you could spend alot of time browsing in and the staff are super helpful. Prices seem to be reasonable as well. Not "online cheap" but also not regular LFS pricey.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Another bump for Clark feed and Seed, pretty sweet store! you can bring fish back but no plants.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advice about that store. How are the prices of equipment there?
And any more info about the location?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

1326 Railroad Ave, Bellingham, WA‎


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks a lot! I'll visit it next time I go that direction!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi, I was just reading this post and I was wondering if someone knows where to find the list of what can be brougth over and what needs special permit. I go to Bellingham once in a while and I would like to check this store out. Sounds pretty cool.
Thanx


----------



## noodles11114 (May 21, 2010)

*Fish stores*

The fish store (name) I5 univercity Washing turn off


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

roadrunner said:


> Hi, I was just reading this post and I was wondering if someone knows where to find the list of what can be brougth over and what needs special permit. I go to Bellingham once in a while and I would like to check this store out. Sounds pretty cool.
> Thanx


These are the gov't regs:
DFO Science - Importation of Ornamental Fish

Checking them out myself, going to Seattle for American Thanksgiving - so nice to have American family members..extra turkey!! :bigsmile:. Want to check out the Bellingham store, and the one Noodles mentioned.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> Anyone know any good fish stores in Seattle? And good food? I might be going there tomorrow.


If you want to go a little further. there are some really good fish stores in Portland. I have personally shopped at three


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I brought back about $150 worth of fish a couple of days back with no issues at the border, no duty or taxes the guy didn't even ask to look at them


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

saw this post on mfk.

shouldnt require to be a member to view this link. i think!? lol

Clarks Feed & Seed in Bellingham Wa.

My favorite LFS (lots of pics)


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Another Thread. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/fish-store-across-border-14465/
I haven't been to conways or Jones which seem to be on the way to Seattle. There websites look interesting and seem to be alot of selection. Let us know what you find.


----------

